# Thanks for the..... Tip?



## Gmbbody (Aug 1, 2017)

Don't know how I should feel about this. I might be happy if I was in Europe. I guess I can use it when I visit there next Neveruary.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

You can deposit that in Bank of America. Talk to a banker.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

That's almost $12, but may have exchange fee. $10 after fees maybe?


----------



## Gmbbody (Aug 1, 2017)

Not bad


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Gmbbody said:


> Don't know how I should feel about this. I might be happy if I was in Europe. I guess I can use it when I visit there next Neveruary.
> View attachment 153797


Thats $11.90!
But after the $12.00 bank currency exchange fee at the " official" u.s. exchange rate it may be worth $0.00 after you stand in line at the Right bank.
Save it until the dollar plummits.

Now you know why they gave it away

.



unPat said:


> You can deposit that in Bank of America. Talk to a banker.


Never trust a Bankster.



Gmbbody said:


> Not bad


Better if you had a friend in U.P. with leftover U.S. currency they cant use . . .
You could do mail exchange.
Maybe the Aussies.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Better than 90% of my trips.


----------



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

I had a pax last week, as he was leaving say, "I hope you're going to Trinidad" and handed me this. "It's all I've got on me."

Umm. Well I guess that's going with my other useless souvenirs.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Thats $11.90!
> But after the $12.00 bank currency exchange fee at the " official" u.s. exchange rate it may be worth $0.00 after you stand in line at the Right bank.
> Save it until the dollar plummits.
> 
> ...


What about a former one?

There are some places that will let you swap out foreign currency without needing an account. Airports are one, not the best as they gauge you in fees (more so then banks). Yelp for FX exchanges near you.

Otherwise I would still highly consider pocketing that until you go to Europe. It's not as expensive as everyone thinks. It's still pricy, but I found myself a round trip to Europe, no layovers, for 5 bills. There's some (depending on the destination) that can be slightly higher or slightly lower. It's still money but a lot cheaper then flying domestic in some cases (I tried flying to Chicago once but round trip, cheapest was about $600).


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberxcalgary said:


> I had a pax last week, as he was leaving say, "I hope you're going to Trinidad" and handed me this. "It's all I've got on me."
> 
> Umm. Well I guess that's going with my other useless souvenirs.
> View attachment 154913


Bunch of my buddies installed power plants in Trinidad.
Know no one going to Europe oil field or construction related.
If it were Pesos could do a street exchange any time day or night.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

uberxcalgary said:


> I had a pax last week, as he was leaving say, "I hope you're going to Trinidad" and handed me this. "It's all I've got on me."
> 
> Umm. Well I guess that's going with my other useless souvenirs.
> View attachment 154913


You didn't tell him that he could tip in the app?


----------



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

MadePenniesToday said:


> You didn't tell him that he could tip in the app?


It seemed like he just wanted to get rid of it. And feel good about himself.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Take it to a bank the next time you go, not worth making an extra stop but worth holding on to.

Part of the fun of being a cabbie.

What's REALLY fun is when a tourist hands you a $20 that's older than you are, that has been kicking around in someones desk drawer until they next time they visit America and it's so old your not even 100% sure it's real.


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

Hey we all go to airports. My airport has currency exchange in it, maybe try in there.


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

Keep it. It's a better tip than the "I'll tip in the all then never do" kinda tips.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Got a $2 tip in quarters. Well, turned out to be $1.75 Dunno if pax knew or not, but whatevs. He still tipped $1.75 on a minimum fare


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Bpr2 said:


> Got a $2 tip in quarters. Well, turned out to be $1.75 Dunno if pax knew or not, but whatevs. He still tipped $1.75 on a minimum fare


Reminds me of a time i picked up a hobo who paid for his ride with a dirty sock full of change...

Yes a dirty sock... full of change...

"You want to go where?"

"Gives an address about 10 minutes away"

"Yeah this feels like enough change... do you mind if i just take your word for it?"

"turns on meter and starts driving"


----------

